

Stack Overflow top questions in ebook format for Kindle - atldev
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/74399/stack-overflow-top-20-tags-in-ebook-format

======
Jun8
Awesome. Hmm, why not do the same for HN for a weekend project? How to
organize it, though, since HN doesn't have tags submissions with most votes,
most comments ...?

